# heather



## camelia81

Hello,

How can be translated into Romanian the word "heather"?

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Dacă e vorba de plante (Calluna vulgaris), bănuiesc că în românește i se spune "iarbă neagră". Fără context nu pot decât să ghicesc.

f.


----------



## camelia81

Cred ca este vorba despre un material.

Contextul este:
"Man was aware, even from the earliest times, of the concept that combining materials could be advantageous, and the down-to-earth procedures of wattle-and-daub (mud and straw) and ‘pide’ (heather incorporated in hard-rammed earth) building construction, still in use today, pre-date the use of reinforced concrete by the Romans which foreshadowed the pre-tensioned and post-tensioned reinforced concretes of our own era."

Mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

I think that 'heather' is 'buruiană'. However, your context reveals secrets of the Roman Empire,  so I believe it's about '' *tuful* vulcanic' which is a volcanic sediment of Zeolites, much used in the process of water filtering nowadays.  But I would like to mention that 'mud and straw'  seems not accurate because 'pământ galben ud' / 'lut' or 'clay'  is still used in constructions.  'Mud'  sounds awkward .  Your text reminds me of 'paiantă'  or 'chirpici'  which is still in use and considered an 'ecological technology' in house building. However,  I also think that we are dealing with a mixture of  'var'  and 'roci vulcanice'  as related to the Roman concrete.


----------



## farscape

De ce "heather incorporated in hard-rammed earth" trebuie să fie legat de tuful vulcanic și nu e o variantă de chirpici (lut sau material de tip argilos compactat, amestecat cu fibre vegetale)?  

f.


----------



## irinet

La mulți ani, tuturora! 
Cred că e vorba de *rezistență*, iar 'chirpiciul'  nu este atât de rezistent. Ar fi unul dintre motive. Al doilea ar fi contextul istoric îndepărtat.


----------



## alicip

‘*pide’ (heather incorporated in hard-rammed earth) building construction - There's a spelling error here. This building technique is calle "pisé" and not "pide"! 
pisé = (also, pisé de terre) Stiff clay or earth kneaded, or mixed with gravel, used, esp. in France and some parts of England, for building cottages, walls, etc., by being rammed between boards which are removed as it hardens; also, a name for this mode of building.
As for "heather", I agree that in this context we are talking about "iarbă neagră". The Romans used this building technique - the fronds of this plant were incorporated in hard-rammed earth. 
Here is an example: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/09/MurPise2.JPG/330px-MurPise2.JPG
I believe "din chirpici" or "din pământ bătătorit " are valid options.*


----------

